

Renowned Scientist Defects From Belief in Global Warming - Caps Year of Vindication for Skeptics - gibsonf1
http://epw.senate.gov/public/index.cfm?FuseAction=PressRoom.PressReleases&ContentRecord_id=E58DFF04-5A65-42A4-9F82-87381DE894CD

======
timr
This is yet another long, distorted tirade by Senator James Inhofe -- and a
year old, too!

It would take hours to debunk every logical fallacy and twisted fact that
Inhofe uses to justify his silly views; for brevity, let me recommend the book
"The Republican War on Science" for a good overview of the level of
intellectual dishonesty that Inhofe embraces.

------
Caligula
The link you posted is a year old. Stop posting junk please.

~~~
gibsonf1
I guess I'm not clear on the correlation between age of information and
junkiness?

~~~
brlewis
You're correct that the junkiness does not stem from age. It stems from this
piece being mostly name-calling, not information, and from the fact that the
renowned scientist in question misrepresented the research he cited, according
to the researchers.

<http://www.logicalscience.com/skeptics/Claude_Allegre.html>

------
awt
What about the huge chunks of ice breaking off the antarctic ice sheets? That
seems like some sort of warming phenomenon going on in the southern
hemisphere.

~~~
randallsquared
Even the "global warming skeptics" aren't actually skeptical about the fact
that warming has been happening. Rather, they're skeptical that there's a
sudden uptick in the last few decades, and/or that global warming as it exists
is human-caused.

It's well understood that several hundred years ago, it was colder (at least
in the northern hemisphere), simply because of historical records we have that
don't make much sense otherwise. Also, it's well understood (though recently
challenged) that it was warmer than twentieth century levels before that for
some amount of time.

So the controversy is all over whether humans are causing any significant part
of the warming that is currently happening, and whether that can or should be
fixed by reducing greenhouse gas levels.

